# My new boy!



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Here's my new little boy! His name is Jasper. What exactly would his coloration be?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

VERY handsome!!!


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Aww! He's adorable!

I'm not very good with goat colors, but he looks to be chamoise (sp?) :shrug: 

Also, my new buckling is also named Jasper.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!

and I agree Chamoise with white....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So handsome! Congrats!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thanks.
Chamoisee with white was what I was thinking but I wanted to check to make sure.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

His color is "perfectly adorable!"


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep he's chamoise! Same as my buck! He's very cute! Did you get him from the guy in Ocala that had the other buck you were asking about?


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

No, I got him from a lady in Georgia. I still wish I could've gotten that other little guy. Oh well.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep he would be a broken chammie! He's very cute, by the way.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gotcha..he had 2 bucklings on his website that I think were that color and he had them at a good price, thought maybe you had grabbed one of those.


----------

